# latest drawing. come one come all.



## Thor the Mighty (May 3, 2006)

pencil on paper. 8x10


----------



## Antarctican (May 3, 2006)

Wow, you're very talented.


----------



## Thor the Mighty (May 4, 2006)

thanks. mark twain was rad.


----------



## Antarctican (May 4, 2006)

Wow, it's so rare you hear 'Mark Twain' and 'rad' in the same sentence!

Do you get a chance to use your artistic talent on a day to day basis?  Hard to tell from your bio


----------



## Thor the Mighty (May 4, 2006)

well i have an illustration class and thats about it. doubt ill ever get any money for my work.


----------

